# Spraying croissant dough between folds?



## hajima (May 6, 2017)

Hi.

Im making croissants for the first time at a new bakery and their method is to brush off excess flour from the dough and then spray it with water between folds, I assume to help the layers stick together. Ive been watching youtube videos and reading articles and havent seen this done anywhere else.

Any chance this is lowering product quality?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I honestly don't think it will hurt anything, but it's completely unnecessary. The spraying part anyway. Brushing the excess flour off though is standard procedure.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

It seems like an unneeded extra step. Being new I wouldn't say anything yet, but down the road it may be worth mentioning something along the lines of trying to laminate a small batch, cut, roll, proof, bake, and compare the results.


----------



## azenjoys (Jun 28, 2017)

I think Shirley Corriher (CookWise/BakeWise) recommends doing that... the idea being that the extra water creates additional steam leavening between the layers. I don't remember the whole explanation, but her books might be a good place to look for more details on the science/reasoning behind that approach.


----------

